

Ask HN: Monetizing free job board site, ideas? - mancjew

I've developed railsjob.com as my very first learning project on Rails ~5 yrs ago. It has been running and let anyone posting jobs for free since then. I get about 30-40 jobs every month, it's probably making $100 per year from adsense.<p>I know most profitable job boards charges $100+ per job and they are often linked to sites with large followers.<p>I'm just wondering what I should do to make this site more profitable than it is. Should I add more features, or look for partnerships with bloggers or just simply charge for job posting?
======
iworkforthem
I think you should include a search/filter feature, full/part/telecommute
options, and also include a salary field as part of the job post.

\- search/filter feature will help users to filter out opportunities better.
\- salary will help users to seek viable jobs, and also allow you to collect
data on the salary of rails employer. You can use these data to price your job
post if you decide to take that option in the future.

Lots of rooms to grow really.

